
How Not to Name Your Startup, and What You Can Learn from My Mistake - aaronbrethorst
http://www.inc.com/tom-leung/how-not-to-name-your-startup-and-what-you-can-learn-from-my-mistake.html
======
smt88
Key takeaway: don't use a name that's similar to other people's names.
Probably understood by most people with a passing understanding of startup
law.

I think they went overboard with not caring about the name the second time.
"Anthology" is incredibly generic and difficult to Google, and I can't fathom
any connection to job-seekers or job-seeking of any kind.

